# 2004 GTO Exhaust



## m10angel (Sep 14, 2018)

Is anyone selling an SLP Loudmouth exhaust or any other bolt on exhaust for the 2004 GTO?


----------



## BigBoreBrian (Sep 15, 2019)

I know this post is like 2 years old, but I think I'll be selling mine very soon if you're interested.


----------

